# If You Had Been Born an American Indian . . . .



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2014)

Or better yet, since I'm sure we have many members who have Indian (sorry I do not know the PC term) blood or have been told they have by well-meaning antecedents, let's ask it this way: 

If you had been born into an American Indian tribe and given a traditional Indian name, what would it be based on the traits you have? 


My name would be _"He Who Bites Off More Than He Can Chew."_



C'mon be honest, what's your Indian name?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 8, 2014)

Tries Many times, Eventually succeeds.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 8, 2014)

Two-Dogs-Humping.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Two-Dogs-Humping.



You've had sex with a dog? 

You dirty dog . . . . .

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You've had sex with a dog?
> 
> You dirty dog . . . . .




It's a punchline of an old joke..........I guess I figured the joke would be known.

Okay, new name for me...............One Whose Joke Goes over Like Fart in Wet Suit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ButchC (Jul 8, 2014)

No idea what my given name would have been, but someone would have eventually nicknamed me "Butch"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm familiar with the joke Ken. There's another one along the same lines.

"Why do you ask, Broken Rubber?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2014)

He who fling poo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2014)

Dances with bikers


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 8, 2014)

Stands in shavings.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 8, 2014)

broken level


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 8, 2014)

Makataimeshikiakiak. Oh wait, you meant a joke.... Probably "Works Too Cheap"


----------



## Brink (Jul 8, 2014)

Sasquatch


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 8, 2014)

My grand mother was 1/4 Cherokee so I guess mine would be Make knives or Lost in the woods.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 8, 2014)

Well I guess it depends on who you ask...
"Talks too much"
"Turns his wood"
lol - I could have fun with this - Or more over the people around me could have _MORE _fun with this


----------



## jmurray (Jul 9, 2014)

My Mexican buddies from work call me. " el burro Blanco"? Their kinda native American

Translates to " the white donkey" for our English crowd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 9, 2014)

Bear... I get lots of Austin Powers jokes when we swim


----------



## Molokai (Jul 9, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Two-Dogs-Humping.


I was just telling that joke to my wife. lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 10, 2014)

My wife calls me a negative smartass so I guess that would be my name. Gary


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 10, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> My wife calls me a negative smartass so I guess that would be my name. Gary


I suppose that's better than being a positive dumb one


----------

